# Witch Potions, Spices and Ingredients



## SKAustin

Spent the entire day making potions, spices and ingredients jars for the witch house.

Here is the outcome.









Left to Right: Imp Kidneys, Swamp Moss, Pixie Brains, Black Magic Beans, Black Forest Lichens, Eye of Newt and Graveyard Dust









Left to Right: Forest Gnome Skeletons, Coffin Nails, Snake Fangs, Teeth of a Liar, Ogre Dandruff and Pulverized Troll Bones









Left to Right: Deadly Nightshade, Gargoyle Sweat, Blood of Dragon, Spider Venom and "Life Eternal" Age Retarding Potion


----------



## Dark Angel 27

this is wonderful...and i loved the teeth of a liar....great touch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, compared to the tombstone carving, this must be a no sweat, piece of cake set of projects for you

I like the look of the labels - they have the appearance of age, kind of like what I've seen in old chemistry labs.


----------



## pixiescandles

i 2nd that...love the teeth of a lair!
string is the perfect touch to witch bottles!! They look great!!!


----------



## cerinad

That's a really nice collection you got! Love the labels!


----------



## IMU

wonderful job


----------



## fick209

they all look great, nice job!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Very nice! I'm curious, what are the pixie brains made from?


----------



## SKAustin

MorbidMariah said:


> Very nice! I'm curious, what are the pixie brains made from?


Dried Chick Peas


----------



## MorbidMariah

Awesome! They're very convincing!


----------



## dynoflyer

Great work, nice bottles.


----------

